# NIE vs Residency



## danw1990 (Feb 5, 2016)

hiya

im new here and have been struggling to find the right info anywhere.
Long story short i am looking at moving to corralejo (fuerteventura) in october.

now while i understand the difference between the nie and a temporary residency certificate i am struggling to find out the application process.

i would be planning on a 9 month stay initially (meaning i would want a temp. residency certificate. but to apply for this do i need a nie number? or is the nie application included in the residency?

I hope someone can help...getting a bit lost with the Spanish bureaucratic system 

Thanks in advance
Dan


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

danw1990 said:


> hiya
> 
> im new here and have been struggling to find the right info anywhere.
> Long story short i am looking at moving to corralejo (fuerteventura) in october.
> ...


:welcome:

When you register as resident / sign the list of EU 'foreign residents' you will be issued a NIE number if you don't already have one

You don't actually 'apply for residency' - & it isn't exactly 'temporary' inasmuch as it doesn't really expire. You just have to 'un-register' when you leave.


----------



## danw1990 (Feb 5, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> When you register as resident / sign the list of EU 'foreign residents' you will be issued a NIE number if you don't already have one
> 
> You don't actually 'apply for residency' - & it isn't exactly 'temporary' inasmuch as it doesn't really expire. You just have to 'un-register' when you leave.



thanks for the quick reply. 

i was under the impression there are 2 types of residency. temp. being 3 months-a year
and permanent (for non-eu renewable every 5 years

so i would be given a nie number upon 'signing in' as it were. 
if thats the case why an it take up to 6 weeks for an nie on its own?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't forget you will also be liable for tax purposes too after 183 days


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

danw1990 said:


> thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> i was under the impression there are 2 types of residency. temp. being 3 months-a year
> and permanent (for non-eu renewable every 5 years
> ...


There's a temporary NIE certificate which expires after 3 months. They are intended for people who don't live in Spain. Perhaps that's why they take so long to be issued? Something to do with checking address maybe? 


A resident cert (for want of a better name ) has to be issued on the spot, as long as you have all the required documentation with you, & you don't have to already have a NIE, so they will issue one then. You'd have a Spanish address of course, so they could check afterwards 

I'm only making an educated guess though


----------



## danw1990 (Feb 5, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> There's a temporary NIE certificate which expires after 3 months. They are intended for people who don't live in Spain. Perhaps that's why they take so long to be issued? Something to do with checking address maybe?
> 
> 
> A resident cert (for want of a better name ) has to be issued on the spot, as long as you have all the required documentation with you, & you don't have to already have a NIE, so they will issue one then. You'd have a Spanish address of course, so they could check afterwards
> ...


yeeeah i suppose its not on a high priority list. ill have to look up the documentation i need for it and start planning =D 

thanks for your help .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

danw1990 said:


> yeeeah i suppose its not on a high priority list. ill have to look up the documentation i need for it and start planning =D
> 
> thanks for your help .


this might help MOVING TO SPAIN – WHAT TO DO & WHEN


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

danw1990 said:


> thanks for the quick reply.
> if thats the case why an it take up to 6 weeks for an nie on its own?


I was given my NIE there and then, no wait, although I did have to wait just over 2 weeks for the appointment.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

CharlieMCFC said:


> I was given my NIE there and then, no wait, although I did have to wait just over 2 weeks for the appointment.


Same here, we can get 'residencia' + NIE or just NIE on the same day. We can even get an appointment on the same day if we get the timing right - I guess, because we live inland, there's not so many people wanting to do it.


----------

